# As fotos mais incriveis q já vi de neve e gelo



## Fernando (13 Fev 2007 às 22:31)

Há uns dias atrás enviaram-me uma apresentação com algumas fotos fantásticas!!!   É pena que não estejam localizadas, mas tenho a certeza que em portugal não foram tiradas !  Talvez se consiga descobrir o país (ou países) de origem pela matrícula dos carros...

Não se já tinham postado estas imagens, caso isso já tenha acontecido peço desculpa!!























































































Pronto... E é isto.. Espero q gostem!  

Cumps!


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Fev 2007 às 23:26)

As primeiras fotos, (lá esta ) pelas matrículas dos carros, são da Republica Checa! as de gelo são de um lago na Suiça..As imagens d gelo ja tinhamos aqui no fórum,mas acho que não m canso de as ver de tão brutais que são!!As primeiras sao simplesmente


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

Pelas matrículas não chego lá , e cheguei a pensar que era nórdico. No entanto a frase inscrita na casa "VZ MALY SISAK" ajudou-me!  

É na Polónia, segundo pude descobrir neste site: http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070120220156AAmOdN6&show=7

E lá diz que literalmente é _pequeno capacete_. É uma montanha na Polónia, perto da fronteira com a República Checa. Situada mais concretamente na zona de _Silesian_ e que faz parte do conjunto montanhoso de Karkonosze, imediatamente acima da povoação de Przesieka.

Aqui mais informações sobre esse fantástico nevão:
http://www.turistika.cz/lok/lokality_detail.php?cl=6036
http://www.turistika.cz/pridat_fotku.php?typ=L&cz=6036&a=1&vse=1

Não decifrei a data da ocorrência.

As do interior da casa é que me impressionaram mais , minha bela casinha! Isto também já seria demais, mais parece o _Day After Tomorrow_.

As últimas já tinham sido postadas aqui:http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=761&highlight=geneve.
São de Versoix, no Lago Geneve na Suiça. 

Bela recolha Fernando!


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2007 às 23:36)

Fantásticas, já tinha visto as primeiras da neve e fiquei  Na realidade kim, essa localização exacta é na República Checa, mas perto da fronteira com a Polónia. Digamos que, apesar de parecerem impressionantes para nós pobres tugas, nevões como esses ou maiores são +/- normais em zonas de montanha no centro e leste da Europa, tanto que já vi fotos com neve a passar em praí 1m o topo de uns pinheiros e era na Polónia.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 23:51)

Acho que morria sufucado dentro do carro    é mesmo muita


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2007 às 00:08)

.












--sem Palavras--


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 00:50)

Fil disse:


> Fantásticas, já tinha visto as primeiras da neve e fiquei  *Na realidade kim, essa localização exacta é na República Checa, mas perto da fronteira com a Polónia*. Digamos que, apesar de parecerem impressionantes para nós pobres tugas, nevões como esses ou maiores são +/- normais em zonas de montanha no centro e leste da Europa, tanto que já vi fotos com neve a passar em praí 1m o topo de uns pinheiros e era na Polónia.




Quais fotos? Apenas temos como referência a indicação Maly Sisak, e essa sim é na Polónia junto à fronteira Checa :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maly_Szyszak

E aqui no Google Earth:






E não não é para eu ter a razão do meu lado , é apenas por uma questão de precisão dos factos.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Fev 2007 às 21:09)

Grandes fotos, eu já conhecia as do gelo e são fantásticas... Relativamente à origem das fotos a mim tinham-me enviado um mail em que dizia que essas fotos(as do gelo) tinham sido tiradas na Suiça. Mas seja qual for a origem estão excelentes.


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2007 às 22:50)

Desculpa lá kim mas vou insistir no que disse 

Vi essas imagens num outro fórum e dizia que era na Rep. Checa. Se fores ver as duas matriculas visiveis nas fotos, verás que são ambas da Rep. Checa:

Matriculas polacas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_car_number_plates & http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/world/EU_POLA.html

Matriculas checas: http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/world/EU_CZEC.html

E se procurares no google por "vz maly sisak", só aparecem resultados de páginas checas.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2007 às 23:03)

Eu não faço ideia se essa localidade é na Polónia ou na Rep. Checa, mas no Google Earth nem sempre a linha de fronteira está no local correcto.


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2007 às 23:17)

Dan disse:


> Eu não faço ideia se essa localidade é na Polónia ou na Rep. Checa, mas no Google Earth nem sempre a linha de fronteira está no local correcto.



Pois não, e eu ainda o confirmei quando tirei as fotos da neve no planalto de Castro. Fui ver ao Google o sítio onde estive mostrava que estava em Espanha quando os marcos geodésicos estavam bem distantes... além de que conheço bem o sítio e sei onde começa Portugal  

As fotos são espectaculares mas nós aqui na PI também temos disso, não é preciso ir tão longe, recordam-se destas fotos?


----------



## tpais (2 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Curiosamente, apenas hoje recebi as fotos em questão por email (as da Rep.Checa) e tambem foi pelo nome do Hotel que consegui descobrir onde era:http://www.vlrz.cz/index2.php?z=MS&c=EN
segundo este link o edificio foi em tempos um sanatório militar e está situado junto à fronteira com a Polónia. Podem ver fotografias da zona no Verão.
Posso dizer que concordo com o comentário anterior e que zonas como os pirineus e picos da europa chegam a acumular camadas de neve de mais de 2 metros enterrando cabanas de montanha por completo!
Abç


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (2 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

adorei as fotos... 
bom ano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Fotos mesmo brutais, não tenho mais palavras.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Fotos absolutamente espetaculares

As do lago na Suiça já conhecia as outras não


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

Isto é que é neve até encher os olhos!   .

Uma coisa impressionante ! Terá sido um fenómeno ou será coisa "habitual" por aquelas bandas!? 

Esse sim é um destino de sonho para uma férias!


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Fantásticas, mete respeito.


----------

